# feed ramp polish



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

For those of you who may be looking at purchasing a used pistol frequently you will see advertisements stating only a few rounds or a couple hundred rounds fired. I thought this would be an interesting picture to demonstrate feed ramp polish the barrel on the right is a nine millimeter it has approx 700 rounds through it the barrel on the left is a 40 caliber it has approximately 150 rounds through it. Much more noticeable in person but maybe you can see it from the picture the Polish is substantially more defined on the 9 millimeter on the right this may help you when recognizing a highly used pistol in consideration to a slightly used pistol when purchasing used


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Same lesson slide guides. The top is the 9mm.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Unless the person is like me, who polishes the feed ramp to improve weapon performance, then it will always be super shiny.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I get plenty of pistols to polish the feed ramps.
Most general production guns lack the polishing that the factory custom shop guns get.
Glock's, M&P's, 1911's and Sigs are frequent visitors here for the service,
the amount of rounds fired prior to working on them start at zero in some cases. 
Most common are 1911's that need a throating and polishing. 
The rail tabs are a better gage of wear.
Another good spot is where the barrel hood strikes the face of the slide above the firing pin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice pics to demonstrate the difference alterego.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good post, alter. Here's how a professionally polished ramp looks:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Awesome post thanks! Just so happens I'm negotiating for a "slightly" used 40 today  M&P too!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Good post, alter. Here's how a professionally polished ramp looks:
> 
> View attachment 12905


That's really nice.

I know this is done and you can definitely see the difference between ramps being polished and wear from ammo being feed in over cycle count.

There is an exception to every thing.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Unless the person is like me, who polishes the feed ramp to improve weapon performance, then it will always be super shiny.


I Polish all of my feed ramps... The slide wear is a better examination.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just hit the ramp with some 2000 and call it good.

Sometimes polishing puts marks perpendicular to the bore and can cause issues


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I just hit the ramp with some 2000 and call it good.
> 
> Sometimes polishing puts marks perpendicular to the bore and can cause issues


If done right, there are no marks to interfere with the round in passing.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> If done right, there are no marks to interfere with the round in passing.


Yes I know, but sometimes bubba bubba's it up.

Heck I even 2000 my reload dies and poilsh them up.

Ever notice how the action polish is spelled the same as the Nationality Polish?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

good use of the small p (polish)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Yes I know, but sometimes bubba bubba's it up.
> 
> Heck I even 2000 my reload dies and poilsh them up.
> 
> Ever notice how the action polish is spelled the same as the Nationality Polish?


I make a living doing polishing jobs among other gun related things.

Hey! are you insulting me? I am part Polack, plus Finn and Sweed.

That is probably why I am good polishing being part Polish, a genetic natural.


----------

